# משפט שבירת כוס



## הילהוגיל (16/4/12)

משפט שבירת כוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
היי בנות, זקוקה לעזרתכן..

אנחנו עושים חתונה אזרחית שבה בין היתר אנחנו כותבים את הטקס והכתובה בעצמנו בליווי של עורך הטקס שלנו. 
מחר יש לנו איתו פגישה וכמו תלמידים טובים אנחנו עושים שיעורים ברגע האחרון.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כתבנו את הכתובה והתחלנו לחשוב על הטקס אבל נשארנו תקועים (ובעיקר לא מרוצים ממה שמצאנו ברשת) למשפט שבירת כוס.
חיפשתי בפורום, חיפשתי ברשת, בין מרכאות והכל.. ולא מצאתי.. 

קראתי פה פעם שמישהי כתבה על זה ששוברים את הכוס משהו על חוסר השלמות שבמערכת יחסים או שלקבל גם את השברים שלה או משהו עם שברים שלא ניתן לאחות.. לא בדיוק זוכרת (אם מישהי זוכרת אני אשמח אני זוכרת שזה היה מאוד יפה וסמלי).

רעיונות


----------



## nino15 (16/4/12)

את מתכוונת לזה? 
"שבירת הכוס מסמלת עבורנו את חוסר השלמות בעולם בו אנחנו חיים ואת המחויבות  האנושית לתיקונו. אנו מדגישים את מחויבתינו האישית  והמשפחתית, לפעול ככל יכולתנו למען החיים בחברה צודקת ושוויונית יותר"

תעשי חיפוש בפורום "משפט לשבירת כוס" יש הרבה 

מצאתי גם:
"תהא שבירת כוס זו סימן לשבירת המחיצות בין איש לאישה ואות לפריצת הגבולות של האהבה" 
״תהא שבירת כוס זו סימן לשבירת המחיצות בין איש לאישה ואות לקרבת אוהבים״


----------



## הילהוגיל (16/4/12)

את אלה גם אני מצאתי 
זה לא זה. זה היה משהו על השברים של הכוס ומה שהם מסמלים... משהו עם שאי אפשר לאחות או משהו כזה.. לא זוכרת נוסח רק זוכרת שזה היה יפה ולא מוצאת איפה שמרתי לי את זה (גררר...)


----------



## FalseAngel (17/4/12)

אולי.. 
יכול להיות שראית את זה כאן ופשוט הדברים נחקקו לך בזכרון?

(אפילו הלכתי לקרדיטים של fluppster, אבל לא מצאתי לך..)


----------



## FalseAngel (17/4/12)

תיקון: מצאתי את המשפט שלהם.. 
אבל לא נראה לי שזה מה שחיפשת..

"שתמיד נשבור כוסות ולעולם לא לבבות"


----------



## הילהוגיל (17/4/12)

חח לא. לא זה  
אבל תודה על הניסיון


----------



## הילהוגיל (17/4/12)

יש מצב אבל.. 
אבל זה גורם לי לחשוב על משהו אחר.. שאת הכוס אנחנו לא מאחים אח"כ לכן איך זה מסמל את איחוי השברים?
כלומר לקטע של השבריריות של קשר וצורך בתחזוק אני מתחברת אבל משהו לא מסתדר לי.. 

גם עם שבירת נורה אגב קשה לי כי זה כאילו "לכבות את האור"..
אני יודעת, לקחתי את זה קצת רחוק מידי אבל.. 


רעיונות למשהו בסגנון המשפט בקישור??


----------



## lanit (25/4/12)

מצאת משפט בסוף? 
אשמח לשמוע, אנחנו באותה התלבטות כרגע...


----------



## הילהוגיל (27/4/12)

לא. והרגע מתקרב.. אם יש לכם משהו נשמח לשמוע 
אני בטח אשב על זה לעומק בימים הקרובים ואוכל לעדכן. 

מתי אתם מתחתנים?


----------

